# Personal Hygiene and Waste Disposal



## mikhailfrankovich (Jun 28, 2017)

Wondering how people plan to handle personal hygiene and waste disposal in a situation where you have to hunker down for a few weeks. For example, staying in a basement for a period of time after a brief nuclear exchange. 

How do you handle the elimination of waste? Is the best option to do it in buckets, seal up the lids and deal with the smell?

Also, how do you handle personal hygiene in a situation where water is scarce for a period of time?

Sorry for the gross topic, hope everyone ate breakfast already!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

It's not a gross topic.. in the basement with buckets, solid and liquid waste in separate buckets. I have a few large bags of scented clumping kitty litter for sprinkling onto each solid movement to kill the smell.

Invest in a few boxes of baby wipes for cleaning yourself, soldiers use them regularly, very effective.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It's a valid topic, one that we've discussed before. You probably weren't around when one of our members explained how to dry doo-doo and burn it for heat. LOL.

If I have to bunker up, I'll lock the doors and let the yellow mellow and flush down the brown. At least until the water runs out; I have 150 gallons of 'sanitary' water in 5-gallon pails. After that, if it's still burning outside, I have a lot of thick, contractor-type plastic bags. Sponge out the throne, line it with plastic, and number two is on the menu ( what a thought! ). Keep the liquids in separate buckets as much as possible. As yukky as it sounds, then I'll store it in the basement.

As far as showers go, they're gone for the duration. I've got some washing water in old laundry detergent bottles and lots of baby wipes. It's gonna' get stinky.

@TG You got the drop on me, girl.


----------



## mikhailfrankovich (Jun 28, 2017)

Great advise, thanks guys! Im off to amazon to order baby wipes and strong, durable bags!!!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I have two septic tanks, so should be fine. I do have toilet seats for my buckets, as I will most certainly collect the urine for garden fertilizer. I keep extra empty 6 gallon pails but also have very many used for food storage, so as we eat, more will be available.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> @TG You got the drop on me, girl.


Sorry, my English is still a bit limited to some expressions. Rephrase please


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

******* said:


> I have two septic tanks, so should be fine. I do have toilet seats for my buckets, as I will most certainly collect the urine for garden fertilizer. I keep extra empty 6 gallon pails but also have very many used for food storage, so as we eat, more will be available.


I have 6 of these


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Sorry, my English is still a bit limited to some expressions. Rephrase please


You beat him to the posting.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Sorry, my English is still a bit limited to some expressions. Rephrase please


Originally, it means means when someone pulls a gun first, he "got the drop" on the other guy.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I'll push the compressed paper again. I think it perfect for preppers. I have a lot!
https://www.amazon.com/Compressed-Tissue-Restaurant-Camping-Hiking/dp/B00ZIY9YG4


----------



## mikhailfrankovich (Jun 28, 2017)

Related question. Is it a good idea to keep hand sanitizer for cleaning up after the bathroom? I know nothing beats warm water and soap, but in a situation where drinking water is scarce is this an acceptable substitute?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> Originally, it means means when someone pulls a gun first, he "got the drop" on the other guy.


Thank you


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

mikhailfrankovich said:


> Related question. Is it a good idea to keep hand sanitizer for cleaning up after the bathroom? I know nothing beats warm water and soap, but in a situation where drinking water is scarce is this an acceptable substitute?


Yes. And be extremely careful when preparing food in a water limited situation. Stomach ailments can be serious. The best sanitizer is chlorine bleach.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Good questions, and I really like the compressed TP.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

For reference, Urine is 95% water. The other 5% consists of urea (around 2.5%), and a mixture of minerals, salts, hormones and enzymes. It is a blood byproduct, but despite containing some bodily waste, it is non-toxic. Fresh human urine is sterile & free of bacteria. In a crisis, I consider it a resource... not something gross.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

TG said:


> Sorry, my English is still a bit limited to some expressions. Rephrase please


Don't apologize TG, your command of English is extraordinary. That's the first time I've seen you ask for help.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Don't apologize TG, your command of English is extraordinary. That's the first time I've seen you ask for help.


She speaks better English than 99% of Mississippians... and that is the absolute truth.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Don't apologize TG, your command of English is extraordinary. That's the first time I've seen you ask for help.


Thanks so much, I do ask for help a lot


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

******* said:


> She speaks better English than 99% of Mississippians... and that is the absolute truth.


I learned English by watching Star Trek (no slang!). I'm sure Mississippi residents speak their own type of English dialect that works well for them.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

TG said:


> I learned English by watching Star Trek (no slang!). I'm sure Mississippi residents speak their own type of English dialect that works well for them.


Holy Smokes! Do you speak Klingon, too?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Holy Smokes! Do you speak Klingon, too?


I do not want to derail this thread LOL
Not well, I mostly concentrated on English :vs_laugh:

KAPLAH!!!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

TG said:


> I'm sure Mississippi residents speak their own type of English dialect that works well for them.


Nope. Just a lot of ignorant folks with no pride in improving themselves and a government willing to support them.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

******* said:


> She speaks better English than 99% of Mississippians... and that is the absolute truth.


******* your good cause you is one ..... Denton, I see you like this comment and since you are from Alabama, my Mississippi born and bred wife is not going to be very happy with you.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Something else that is good for showers with limited water is 12v water sprayers often sold as showers.
Have a helper, rinse you off quickly to get wet. Soap up and then quickly rinse.

Or if you can get it, the Army had canvas buckets with a twist on/off shower head on the bottom.

I have 1 of the 12v and two of the buckets. There a hassle but nice for a quick shower to get the funk off.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

You only need to wash clothes, bedding and body every 7 days to keep from getting body lice. You should if you can wash more often of course. 

You must wash hands every time after using the bathroom and every time prior to eating.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

TG said:


> I learned English by watching Star Trek (no slang!). I'm sure Mississippi residents speak their own type of English dialect that works well for them.


Это лучше, чем мой русский

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Two more things you get a lot of experience with being deployed in the infantry . All yall .(Yall being referenced to another threads comments ) That have done you time burning shit testify. And bathing out of a 5 gallon pail.


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

******* said:


> For reference, Urine is 95% water. The other 5% consists of urea (around 2.5%), and a mixture of minerals, salts, hormones and enzymes. It is a blood byproduct, but despite containing some bodily waste, it is non-toxic. Fresh human urine is sterile & free of bacteria. In a crisis, I consider it a resource... not something gross.


unless you are filtering it with a good filter then its an absolute last last last resort and only if it is not to dark because remember your body is getting rid of the waste and will have to work harder to filter and remove it if you put it back in not to mention the waste it was already working on. save some of the lighter colored urine from when you where very hydrated can work one maybe two times through but you will also dehydrate faster forcing your body to do the extra work to filter it again which is why experts advise against it.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Quantum Donut said:


> unless you are filtering it with a good filter then its an absolute last last last resort and only if it is not to dark because remember your body is getting rid of the waste and will have to work harder to filter and remove it if you put it back in not to mention the waste it was already working on. save some of the lighter colored urine from when you where very hydrated can work one maybe two times through but you will also dehydrate faster forcing your body to do the extra work to filter it again which is why experts advise against it.


Agree, but I stated I would collect urine for the garden and that it was not some gross subject or product. I'd have to be pretty damn desperate to drink the stuff.


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

******* said:


> Agree, but I stated I would collect urine for the garden and that it was not some gross subject or product. I'd have to be pretty damn desperate to drink the stuff.


life straw claims you can drink your urine through it not willing to confirm though....but you have to consider the fact that all the water on the planet has at one point been the urine of some creature during its billions of years  it can be filtered just requires you to make charcoal and collect sand/gravel and materials or stock pile some high end filters .

also agree its not a gross subject its a health subject because not properly disposing of the feces will put those near it at risk of disease. if possible should always go at least 100 yards from any living space and bury it (also no where near any fresh water sources).


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Quantum Donut said:


> life straw claims you can drink your urine through it not willing to confirm though....but you have to consider the fact that all the water on the planet has at one point been the urine of some creature during its billions of years  it can be filtered just requires you to make charcoal and collect sand/gravel and materials or stock pile some high end filters .


Well kiss my John Henry .... that explains why the water in Waco Texas tastes like Woolly Mammoth piss.


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Well kiss my John Henry .... that explains why the water in Waco Texas tastes like Woolly Mammoth piss.


that is prolly just all the inbred red necks who are part woolly mammoth getting drunk and pissing in the wells


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

mikhailfrankovich said:


> Related question. Is it a good idea to keep hand sanitizer for cleaning up after the bathroom? I know nothing beats warm water and soap, but in a situation where drinking water is scarce is this an acceptable substitute?


 @mikhailfrankovich most certainly and actually better in some cases as the sanitizer remains on the hands to create a barrier for further pathogen accumulation


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Quantum Donut said:


> it can be filtered just requires you to make charcoal and collect sand/gravel and materials or stock pile some high end filters .


Yep. I have a 5 gallon container of activated charcoal plus multiple filters, some of which use that charcoal. Thankfully, I live in the country & not dependent on any municipality for water or waste treatment/removal. Besides my septic tanks, I'm on a well & have multiple methods of getting down to the water if the electric goes out.

Modern filter systems, such as Sawyer & Lifestraw do a great job of making water safe but do little for the odor & taste. Activated charcoal helps here & why I keep some of the "old" type filters that use replaceable charcoal... to use after the Sawyer. Chlorine does the best job of removing bad taste & I store pool shock for that, as Clorox doesn't store for long. Besides the Sawyer Minis I'm a big fan of the Sawyer Point Zero Two Bucket Purifier Assembly Kit with Faucet Adapter. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0051HHNJ8/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

TG said:


> Sorry, my English is still a bit limited to some expressions. Rephrase please


Whattou talkinbout? You speaks bettar English then i does.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Whattou talkinbout? You speaks bettar English then i does.


haha


----------

